# valley raceway road course



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

hey guys will be starting road course in october on saturdays during the day all winter long and then next year we will have a 125 x 65 foot out door blacktop new surface road course racing will be good this winter with point series and some big races we will be running 1/12 and touring


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Todd,
Are you planning on racing this Sat. Oct. 1st? What time are doors going to be open? Might bring down the 12th scale to race but it's a rebuild weekend for the touring car unless tons of guys are planning on running them. Let me know. Thanks. 
-Zane


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

no zane it will be ready in 2 weeks got material and starting too do barriers and corners ill post when ready too let you guys no ahead of time


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Do you need any help to put the track together? -Ky


----------

